# Resources on Cults and World Religions



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

In preparation for a class I will be teaching on this general theme, last night I ordered the following two books: 

Amazon.com: What's the Big Deal About Other Religions?: Answering the Questions About Their Beliefs and Practices: John Ankerberg, Dillon Burroughs: Books

Amazon.com: Kingdom of the Cults, The: Walter Martin, Ravi Zacharias: Books

The Ankerberg book is a steal at Amazon right now and I chose it because it goes into kaballah and some other more recent developments that others may miss. Unlike others who have written similar books, he does not shy away from Roman Catholicism either. 

I will probably pick up the new Erwin Lutzer book on Oprah and the New Earth since his writing on those kinds of topics is usually excellent.

Amazon.com: Oprah, Miracles, and the New Earth: A Critique: Erwin W. Lutzer: Books

When we get into New Age and related topics I will probably use some of Peter Jones' material as well, but it will be some time before we get that far.

I'm familiar with CARM, AOMIN, Watchman Fellowship and several other sites. Are there any other "don't miss" sites or books that you recommend?


----------



## caddy (Mar 3, 2009)

www.monergism.com


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

caddy said:


> www.monergism.com



Yes, a veritable one stop shop. That was one of the "other" sites that I had in mind. I used to visit it all the time in its early days, but will no doubt be visiting it often in the coming weeks.

Edit: It's been so long since I've visited that site that with its redesign I've got to learn how to navigate it all over again. I basically quit visiting it back in my TR days when he had some FV and FV friendly people working on the site. 

I haven't had much reason to visit it since then anyway, until now. But it is no doubt one of the best theological sites on the web and is one of the best places to go when beginning research on the web.


----------

